# Accident in Mali



## Brill (Apr 20, 2012)

I got this first thing this AM.  No specifics.

RIP warriors.

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2012/04/20/3-us-military-personnel-killed-in-mali-crash/

BAMAKO, Mali –  Three American military personnel and three civilians died early Friday in a single-car crash in Mali's capital, U.S. officials said.
U.S. Africa Command said in a statement that the cause of the crash remains under investigation.
In Washington, a U.S. defense official said one of the three Americans was from U.S. Army Intelligence and Security Command, and the two others were assigned to U.S. Special Operations Command.


----------



## Bloodline (Apr 20, 2012)

Damn. RIP, Warriors.


----------



## CDG (Apr 20, 2012)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 20, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## rlowery60 (Apr 21, 2012)

RIP


----------



## parallel (Apr 21, 2012)

RIP


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 21, 2012)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 21, 2012)

Very sad, Rest in Peace.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 21, 2012)

So sad to learn of this. Rest In God's Peace Warriors.


----------



## dknob (Apr 23, 2012)

wow sad. RIP


----------



## dknob (Apr 25, 2012)

Captain Daniel Utley (Signal) - 91st CA Battalion, Fort Bragg

http://www.fayobserver.com/articles/2012/04/25/1173560?sac=fo.home


----------



## dknob (May 2, 2012)

RIP SFC Marciano Myrthil, Civil Affairs Specialist


----------

